

Nadezhda Tolokonnikova of Pussy Riot's prison letters to Slavoj Žižek - moxie
http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/nov/15/pussy-riot-nadezhda-tolokonnikova-slavoj-zizek

======
pasbesoin
Moxie,

Thanks very much for posting this, here. I would have missed it otherwise.

I've only waded into the first letter, but already I'm struck by the window it
offers into depth of personality and thought, as opposed to simply the
superficial sensation of much of what is in the news.

An "artistic" perspective as being one of deep thought, reflection, and action
upon society. Punk as one element in an essential dynamic that serves to
define same and carry it forward.

I look forward to reading through the rest.

